# Malt available in Gwinnett County Shelter - Georgia



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a kill shelter so if you know of anyone - please tell them!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13226540


It makes me so sick to see these babies in the pens.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG ...they even have the pen #'d...

Bless her :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (widgeon @ Mar 10 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742631


> This is a kill shelter so if you know of anyone - please tell them!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13226540
> 
> ...



I'd like to take them all! Hope she finds her home.

Currently on www.fidofinder.com there are 7 lost Maltese (1 possible, 1 definate female) listed under the expired listings area for the 30045 Zip Code within a 15 mile radius. 

Could you call the shelter and get someone there to take a look at the list before it's too late.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Has anyone tried contacting Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

So sad. She looks so alone. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

WTH?????

Most dogs are subject to a 5 day holding period before becoming available for adoption or euthanasia on the sixth day. Dogs who are signed over by their owners may be euthanized or adopted immediately upon their arrival.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I sent it to Melissa our president, I think we have someone close by that can check on her.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Lawrenceville is not far from me at all. I could easily pick this girl up if someone had a place available for her to go. PLEASE PM me if I can help!

Heidi


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Mar 10 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742934


> Lawrenceville is not far from me at all. I could easily pick this girl up if someone had a place available for her to go. PLEASE PM me if I can help!
> 
> Heidi[/B]



You rock !!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I was going to contact them to find out their adoption fee, but the little girl is no longer listed. I'm getting ready to call to see if they can tell me her status ...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Did you see this one, a male, in "pen 175"? Sad picture. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13227817


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (mss @ Mar 11 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743408


> Did you see this one, a male, in "pen 175"? Sad picture.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13227817[/B]



Aw, that poor baby. Is that poop in the middle of the floor???

Heidi, were you able to contact anyone at the shelter?

Linda


----------

